# TTS Virtual Cockpit on TT



## ttmk3noob (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi,

Does anyone know if it's possible to get the TTS Virtual cockpit's Sportsview on the base TT?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

pretty sure this has been covered several times before, may be on the bits and bytes thread. funny thing is i use the normal view anyway on my car


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,
Ask your question on this thread
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1086825

It's full of people with some great knowledge about coding stuff on to the TT. But I think I saw this question pop up less than a month ago. The answer was NO. But feel free to ask. 
Hope this helps


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

I transferred all settings on my TT Sline whit TTS. Still couldn't get this to work. Wo as above - nope


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

alex-retro said:


> I transferred all settings on my TT Sline whit TTS. Still couldn't get this to work. Wo as above - nope


Its not the settings issue. TT and TTS and TTRS all have different softwares. Each correspond to a different code 0169, 0448...
There is no way to transfer UI to another car.


----------



## ttmk3noob (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for all your replies. Maybe my search terms were too far off. In any case, I'm more concerned with getting oil temperature readings that is in an absolute figure rather than just a bar gauge. I don't see it in the bits and bytes thread either. Looks like I'll have to buy an aftermarket gauge after all


----------

